# Want a cool distro for multimedia use.



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys can anyone suggest me a good distro with lots of eyecandy and something that will also play me my DVDs and my music.
(Actually all I need is to play my media files and some browsing. The eyecandy is to so my Win loving friends the coolness of Linux.)
Thanks!!


----------



## wilderness (Apr 11, 2007)

Sadly this is where it becomes a bit complicated. 

Fedora has eye-candy. Check out Fedora 6. Its cool. But no inbuilt mp3 support, media players etc. 

OpenSuse has less eyecandy, but has inbuilt mp3 support and quite a few players inbuilt. 

Havent seen or tried ubuntu, but as per reviews its one of the best distros out there now.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Apr 11, 2007)

Try Sabayon or Linux Mint


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 11, 2007)

Linux Mint aient too good in my opinion. Ubuntu is the best option - h\its not ready made. Linux dosent come ready made , you have to tailor it to your needs. Try slackware distros , Slax is one such but its only live.


----------



## freebird (Apr 11, 2007)

most distros can play  dvds using mplayer.but when it comes with css,u need to install libdvdcss & co from videolan.org.
multimedia distro? earlier there was agnula/demudi now list of mm distros:

*linuxsound.atnet.at/distro.html


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2007)

mandriva..


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2007)

Sabayon DVD will give you that or maybe even PCLinuxOS has multimedia out of the box.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 11, 2007)

wait few days(just a week) and there will be Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04. It is aimed at multimedia and eyecandy.


----------



## titun (Apr 11, 2007)

Can I suggest Ubuntu Edgy+VLC player ? It even plays .3gp, .flv files, leave apart avi, wmv, mp3s.


----------



## subratabera (Apr 11, 2007)

You can try DreamLinux...


----------



## caleb (Apr 11, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Sabayon DVD will give you that or maybe even PCLinuxOS has multimedia out of the box.


Yes I totally agree...if you are looking for "Cool" looking distro(s) without any sweat "right out of the box"...both Sabayon and PCLinuxOS are equally good.


----------



## Josan (Apr 11, 2007)

sabayon is the best option ,best pakage in any distro
it has got a large no of option for multimedia ,internet ,and other tools


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2007)

I heard feisty is going to carry compiz out of the box so that's good. There will surely be improvements on the multimedia front but will it contain proprietory codecs out of the box? I had seen, I guess, herd 3 of feisty it didn't have mp3 installed by default but when I tried to play mp3 in amarok it just gave me a point and click way to install required codecs.

And I think sabayon is more bleeding edge than ubuntu. Advantages of that are the changes to see uptodate technology but it means more bugs too.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 12, 2007)

Feisty wont have codecs out of the box, but it will offer the user to download (just one click) the codec once the user attempts to play some file (be it audio or video).


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 12, 2007)

subratabera said:
			
		

> You can try DreamLinux...


hmm....kool GUI .....check it out... really cool looking 8)


----------



## hellknight (Apr 12, 2007)

The best for multimedia, Sabayon, coz it ships with VLC player
For cool looks, try Dreamlinux, it looks like a Mac OS X

But mine favourite is SUSE, loads of eyecandy, it is very powerful, will automatically mount your Windows partitions, low on system resources and you can enable and disable 3D with a click of a button.

But it doesn't have full multimedia support, but if you can connect it to Internet then you can download the necessary libraries and pacakages from the net. Try downloading VLC player


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry for offtopic question: How to connect net in  sabayon Linux.
I use sudo pppoeconf in ubuntu but it dont work in sabayon. what to do ???


----------



## mehulved (Apr 12, 2007)

phenom how do you usually connect to the net?
Also see this
Argh! Is sudo set up?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 12, 2007)

^^I setup my connnection using "sudo pppoeconf" command in ubuntu. i have BSNL UL Plan. I set my connection to start at boot time.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 12, 2007)

Have you configured sudo in sabayon to let the user be able to use it?
See *www.gentoo-wiki.org/Sudo_config


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 12, 2007)

^^well i m not being able to do it even as root.
Can u please gimme step by step instructions.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 12, 2007)

for multimedia definately you should try dream linux 2.2 multimedia edition,its reeally cool.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 12, 2007)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> Linux Mint aient too good in my opinion. Ubuntu is the best option - h\its not ready made. Linux dosent come ready made , you have to tailor it to your needs. Try slackware distros , Slax is one such but its only live.


Does Slackware have KDE or Gnome?
I wouild prefre KDE!
Thanks!



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> wait few days(just a week) and there will be Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04. It is aimed at multimedia and eyecandy.


Any place I can check it out right now like anyt website?



			
				shri75 said:
			
		

> for multimedia definately you should try dream linux 2.2 multimedia edition,its reeally cool.


Ya and its just like Mac
*www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/saiba-multimedia.html
Thanks for the find!!

I think il get myself sabayon just fro the aero effect!!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 12, 2007)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> Does Slackware have KDE or Gnome?
> I wouild prefre KDE!
> Thanks!


 He told you to use slackware based distro but IMO they're quite outdated, not for average home users. It's for low end PC's and for those who need a stable distro. BTW, official slackware carries only KDE.


			
				╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> I think il get myself sabayon just fro the aero effect!!


 That's either XGL/AIGLX, which has many more effects than Aero does. Well useful or not is your take. Well for one scale is a really nice thing, it's the equivalent of expose in Mac.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 12, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> That's either XGL/AIGLX, which has many more effects than Aero does. Well useful or not is your take. Well for one scale is a really nice thing, it's the equivalent of expose in Mac.


Just as I said at the beginning I needed a distro for the eyecandy and multimedia. So all I need it for is to play my mp3s and DVDs nothing else. The labour work can be left for Windows.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 15, 2007)

using sabayon right now and it's COOL. i dont mean the out of the box working, but it's look and feel is really good. being based on gentoo, it's quite customizable and powerful.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 23, 2007)

You can try Debian too.. Only the win32codecs need to be installed.. Others work out of the box .. Sabayon is nice but too much software.. Try the mini edition..


----------



## vish786 (May 3, 2007)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> Guys can anyone suggest me a good distro with lots of eyecandy and something that will also play me my DVDs and my music.
> (Actually all I need is to play my media files and some browsing. The eyecandy is to so my Win loving friends the coolness of Linux.)
> Thanks!!



Mandriva is best for home users especially for multimedia purpose 8)


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (May 7, 2007)

Mandriva 2007
Check out this link
*www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_mandriva_free2007


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 9, 2007)

I am using dyne;bolic here..

Should I switch to something else...?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 9, 2007)

^^ if its solving your purpose then no need or you can try dream linux2.2 multimedia edition.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (May 10, 2007)

use sabayon. it rocks. plays even .3gp formats


----------

